# oh my!



## hellohefalump (7 Jan 2009)

The RO water in my water butt outside has frozen!


----------



## Joecoral (7 Jan 2009)

'tis rather cold out!


----------



## andy (7 Jan 2009)

My koi pond has frozen...first time ever !!!


----------



## Nick16 (7 Jan 2009)

the lake in my local town froze and at lunch me and some of my mates, went and played ice hocky and football on it for a laugh. we were like skating on it, just with out flat soled shoes!  we were halfway across for like the 5th time and it cracked, we saw the crack go straight past us and to the other side, it was scary so we legged it so fast, even on ice. great fun though, never eaten a subway sitting in the middle of a frozen lake.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jan 2009)

> we legged it so fast



you must have some good grips on your shoes lol!

we have had no snow, and minimal ice, yet 5mins down the road outside my Aunties they have had the lot!


----------



## Nick16 (7 Jan 2009)

well we managed to get into a run - just! like in the ice age film where you see the crack, it was exactly like that and the noise was really wierd! it must have been 3 or 4 inches thick at least as we chucked a concrete paving slab at it corner first and it didnt even break through.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jan 2009)

I was on a job at the Alwen Reservoir Damn yesterday and that has completely frozen up and is really thick where some parts have been cracked.  didnt walk on it though as its well deep and I was the only one there so no chance of a rescue!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Jan 2009)

I was speaking to someone yesterday who gets the bus to work past Trafalgar Square and hey said the fountains were frozen!


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > we legged it so fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not too bad here either!  I haven't had to scrape my car for the last two days!  Been a bit of ice on the pond though.  I do have Madieran, Canary Island and other subtropicals here thought that survive outside, though I'm thinking this winter might finish them off!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (8 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> well we managed to get into a run - just! like in the ice age film where you see the crack, it was exactly like that and the noise was really wierd! it must have been 3 or 4 inches thick at least as we chucked a concrete paving slab at it corner first and it didnt even break through.



Nice.


----------



## Nick16 (8 Jan 2009)

some pictures 





im on the left!!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (8 Jan 2009)

I take it you don't watch Emmerdale then?


----------



## Joecoral (8 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> im on the left!!



Aww bless, you look so young!  



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> I take it you don't watch Emmerdale then?



That was Eastenders wasn't it?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

Asking for trouble. And also, AWWWWW I remember being that young.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Asking for trouble


me? or you mean Nick standing on the frozen lake?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

Being on the middle of a frozen lake, the further out you go the thinner the ice.


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

It was both emmerdale and eastenders that had someone go through a frozen lake(i dont like the soaps honest  )


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Jan 2009)

that looks like fun - makes me wish I was a teenage boy.  LOL   

seriously though, my water is frozen.  I can't do my water change!


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Jan 2009)

Good luck with that water change,think sunday for me up north is gona be alot warmer than it has been recently 10c,well thats what the weather man said but when do they get it right


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Jan 2009)

done the water change, it's warmer today   

Although... HORROR!!!  the freezing weather has broken my RO unit!!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Jan 2009)

Oh dear.  You can get new housings to replace that split one but the membrane may have been damaged too!


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Jan 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a diy bodge job involving silicone sealant.  

I took it down to my LFS where I bought it two and a half years ago.  I was hoping to replace the top part that's broken (I think this is the carbon bit?) and they no longer do RO units!  They suggested I either try to fix it myself, or go to RO man on the internet.

I'm thinking of just using tap water... it scuppers my plans for chocolate gouramis though.


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Jan 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of doing a diy bodge job involving silicone sealant.



There's too much pressure in there so that won't work I'm afraid.



			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> I took it down to my LFS where I bought it two and a half years ago.  I was hoping to replace the top part that's broken (I think this is the carbon bit?) and they no longer do RO units!  They suggested I either try to fix it myself, or go to RO man on the internet.
> 
> I'm thinking of just using tap water... it scuppers my plans for chocolate gouramis though.



RO man are very good; it's where I got my kit from and they will be able to advise you correctly if you give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## louis_last (11 Jan 2009)

I remember back in the day the union canal froze over with ice more than a foot thick in places and everybody was on it playing ice football, ice basket ball, ice hockey, ice rollerblading, cycling etc. I even saw one fool standing in the middle with a metal chair trying to smash a hole in the ice with it.
It was seriously good fun though.


----------



## hellohefalump (13 Jan 2009)

I contacted RO MAN and they advised I get a whole new system because i've probably damaged the membranes 

So... I've bought a shiney new system


----------

